# Colt Competition .45



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

My Nephew is looking hard at a Colt Competition .45. I don't know much about them other than the internals are based on the Series 70, and that it has Novak fiber optic sights. I have a Series 70 .45, but the Competition is supposed to be better in every way. He's looking ay $1000.00 OTD. Any comment's?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If it out of Colt's custom shop I think it is worth it


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Seems nicely inexpensive.
My own two competition 1911s cost about $1,000.00 each...back in the late 1970s. Figuring-in inflation, each of them would cost almost $7,000.00 today.*

My 1911s have superb trigger jobs, lowered and scalloped ejection ports, tight-fitted barrels, checkered mainspring housings and front straps, squared and checkered triggerguards, big iron sights, and modified feed ramps that will feed anything, including empty cases, from any magazine I choose to use.

*The dollar was worth $1.00 in 1774, about 20¢ in 1970, and, by comparison, less than 3¢ today.


----------



## Dcar335i (Oct 29, 2017)

I purchased a colt competition in .45 in June of 2016 and it is a series 80. The reliability is among the lowest of the pistols I own (17 fails in 4433 rounds) and the parkerized finish is soft and wearing off. I purchased it on-line and in retrospect I should have sent it back. It's a range/fun gun and it serves that purpose but it is not a standout in any way. I recommend taking a close look before purchasing. Consider comparing with Springfield in that price range.


----------

